# My New FN



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I finally got the cage together, and I love it! The rats can say the same.
It's not much yet. I still need to get more toys for them. But it's something.  
And I need to find a way to hold the fleece on the trays better. They think that climbing under it is a tunnel :roll: 
The boys cage(before touched by rats)... 









And the girls(still need a litter tray)..


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks good. I wish I had room for a bigger cage, but my room is pretty small. As for holding on the fleece, if you are up to sewing, you could sew it kind of like a pillow case with a flap on the open side to secure under the level with the clips or velcro.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

I love clean FN's. I always try to take pictures of mine pre-rat, because I know that once they enter, there's no going back.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I have given up on securing the bedding in my FN. First what they do is to chew holes where the clips are. And it becomes a war zone in two days anyways. So now I just put a towel or fleece on the floor and enjoy the scene before the rats return home. Next morning....oh well.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Haha. Bear was running under the fleece, and Tanner was chasing the movement under the fleece. :roll: Silly boys.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

nice fn! is it one level? i am thinking about getting one but they are really expensive so i am going towards the big bird cages instead.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey, that looks nice!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

ah, nicceee, craigslist is a godsend, I tell myself everyday


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Skitza said:


> nice fn! is it one level? i am thinking about getting one but they are really expensive so i am going towards the big bird cages instead.


Nope, it's 2 level.  Top is for the boys and bottom for the girls. You can tell by the color of the fleece on the trays. 

Keep an eye out on craigslist. There's FN's for sale from time to time.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

I just got the FN for my guy and he can't really walk down the ladders. I covered them in fleece and put ties around them so he had something to grip and still he hates it. Any help on this? I see you do not have yours covered.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

good news, brizzle!
Im picking mine up on SATURDAY!



praise the lord for craigslist
if craigslist was a child, it would be the messiah


----------



## courtuhknee (Jun 18, 2008)

Oooh, congrats. I just got my boy Templeton yesterday, and he had a 10-gallon with a cage topper. I was so exasperated with having to take the topper off to get to him.. in just one day!! I went out today and bought the FN on the spot at Petsmart. Hooray for employee discounts! I got about 40 bucks off. Still about $190 though. > 

I'm at a loss when it comes to decorating it, though. So any tips on THAT are welcome. I'm going to get some fleece tomorrow from the dollar store, I'm hoping. I have carefresh on the bottom level, and it's already scattering everywhere. 










There the giant is in my room! My dad came home from work and laughed at me for buying it, but I love it already! Those doors!!! 

But like I said.. sparsely decorated. Hopefully I'll be fixing that soon! & it's just Temp in there for now, until I get his cagemates.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

very nice cages all of you! =]


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

these cages are nice but yes very large! I do not see how those who have the third level can even reach it! Although i must say one day I will buy him the extra level! you might want to get rid of that carefresh and just use fabric thats what i do. He pees on the fabric and I just wash it...He only poops in his litter box so I do not have a problem there. Just an idea.

And how great is the area on the bottom for all of their stuff? I love it!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I used the carefresh since that's what they used to be on..So it makes the poop area. They get it, so I see no reason to change the carefresh.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

I would just put the carefresh in the litter box so it doesnt get all over the place. One guy on here built sides for it so he could use the bedding, otherwise you will go nutts with that stuff all over your room...just an idea.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

If you look in my pictures, it is in the litter box. Everything else is covered in fleece.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

I guess I should have quoted who I was speaking to. I know yours is just like mine but the other girl has shavings in the bottom and she was saying they were getting all over the place so I was trying to help.


----------



## courtuhknee (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, I just went out today and got some fleece & fluffy towels to line the bottom with. It's much better. ;P


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm so envious of all you guys. But soon my monsterous frankencage will be complete....muahahaaaa :twisted: . Ahem.


----------

